# Shaved Down Doggies



## Locket

Post your bald poodles!


Mitch before he joined our household.


----------



## Olie

Aww, yeah...nice hips lol.

I will post in the AM I got some goodies.


----------



## Spencer

My little dude is always shaved down  partially because A won't let me get him cut in a german (I REALLY WANT TO!) as well as... I'm slightly overwhelmed by tangly hair. I have enough of that on my own!

Mitch looks pretty good shaved down, if I do say so myself... but he could have used some fluff on his head back then!


----------



## WonderPup

Here is Jazz the day I brought her home 









before, right out of the shelter after her wild adventure in adoption









Couple hours later after a FFT trim and I clipped off that awful pom on her tail lol.


----------



## bigpoodleperson




----------



## Olie

*Olie at 10 months - First Shave Down*


----------



## Winnow

Here is our boy Charly took him down with a 7# blade


----------



## Birdie

Winnow, I am so in love with that gorgeous Charly! He is so handsome all shaved down... I wonder if Desmond could possibly look so awesome if I shaved him down like that LOL


----------



## Olie

Birdie said:


> Winnow, I am so in love with that gorgeous Charly! He is so handsome all shaved down... I wonder if Desmond could possibly look so awesome if I shaved him down like that LOL


See!!! Now that works on Charly!!!


----------



## Olie

bigpoodleperson said:


>


Is Riley Cream of a light apricot? Sorry can't remember but I like his color.


----------



## Salukie

Olie said:


> View attachment 9546


Wow, Olie has really loooong legs! :laugh: He is so cute!

And Winnow, Charly is very handsome.


----------



## Winnow

Birdie said:


> Winnow, I am so in love with that gorgeous Charly! He is so handsome all shaved down... I wonder if Desmond could possibly look so awesome if I shaved him down like that LOL


Thank you I love this look on him 

I will shave him down when he finish his last title and he will look like this in the summers .
It was funny at first it was like he got kind of shy about having his butt out there.
But he got used to it, and people who never really liked him because of his foo foo hair fell madly in love with him..


----------



## Winnow

Olie said:


> View attachment 9546
> 
> 
> View attachment 9547
> 
> 
> View attachment 9548


I would not panic over skinny legs now he is only a baby  
He needs time to fill in on the right places.


----------



## Olie

Thanks Winnow


----------



## bigpoodleperson

Olie, Riley is registured as a cream. Everyone asks us this all the time though. He gets much darker the longer he is. I too love his color.


----------



## omnipoodle

I am sorry to say that it's not unusual for Faith to be nekkid. I call this her stylish "Jaybird" clip. Brace yourself!









Here she is a few months after looking slightly better.


















She has more hair than this now, though...until the next time I get too frustrated with the whole grooming thing.


----------



## puppylove

I think Charlie is absolutely stunning and his athletic cut suits him very well!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Charly really is a knock out Winnow! I hope when his son is mature he is as well put together!


----------



## Locket

I think Faith rocks the short cut!


----------

